# CPU fan not fitting



## jerithil (Dec 28, 2007)

Well before I had read up on it i bought this fan online
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2135206
for my Q6600 cpu
on http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2959594&Sku=P450-9102
motherboard and while i found there was just enough room width wise I found that the fan mount that was supposed to attach to the motherboard wasn't tall enough. The fan when sitting with the heat sink in contact with the CPU needs a about 5mm more for the mount to reach the motherboard and I can find no way for it to bend more then maybe 2mm without breaking. I find it weird cause shouldn't the motherboard not matter not much as long as its a 775 socket fan on a 775 socket motherboard as long as the width wise the fan fits. I also find it weird cause when you get the motherboard combo with the Q6600 CPU that this model of fan is recommended when i can't even get it to fit on this motherboard. I don't really wanna send it back since it will be a pain to return it.

Well if nothing can be done can anyone recommend a fan that will fit this motherboard and will be suitable for maybe some moderated over clocking to like 2.8-3.0ghz on the Q6600.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

keep shoving, but if it wont go, it wont go. I've read several times of people building DIY jigs and applying direct pressure before they would latch in right. It bends the board though as you said.


----------

